# Yellow Band vs. Red Band



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm sure this has been covered, but as the new guy I gotta ask....

Which is considered the better Bendix kick back hub?


----------



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

i thought the difference was the gearing. one was first and third gear, and the other i am not sure, first and second maybe?


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 11, 2012)

I believe the Red & Yellow are the same gearing. The Blue band has a different gearing. 
I think the Red band is older than the Yellow band. But I've never really heard which one is considered "better".


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Red is normal drive used on most 26", yellow is underdrive used on trikes, blue is overdrive used on 20".  But I could be wrong.


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 11, 2012)

For the record:  Yellow and red are both geared the same.  They have a low underdrive gear and a standard 1:1 gear.  The difference between the red and the yellow is the brake system.  The red uses brake discs, these are often found in an advanced state of wear, and are somewhat difficult to find.  The yellow uses brake shoes similar to (but not compatible with) those in other Bendix brakes and are much more durable, but the brake side expander cone on the yellow tends to wear out where the bearings run on it, and this piece is very difficult to find.

If you find a low-miles version of either hub and overhaul it properly, it's pretty much a toss-up.

And red was early 1960s, yellow was late 1960s.  I have the cut-off year in the book, but I'm not going to look it up right now.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 11, 2012)

In addition to what Geoff kindly shared with the class is this link to the illustrious Mr Findley's site: http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jul 12, 2012)

Geoff & Uniblab,
I have a Red Band that I've been riding for a few years. Had a Yellow Band at one time, but never used it. I was told by someone years ago the Red Band was the better hub between the two. I was just looking for a general consensus in this forum. I guess the bottom line is.... If it works good, it is good! 

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2012)

I had a yellow band, and it worked amazing!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2012)

i have bikes with both and can't really tell a difference.i think the years were red from 60 to 64 and yellow 65 - late 69 with a few 70 bikes still using them.my 65 kshd has a yellowband and 64 american has a redband.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Red/Yellow*

GreenePhantom hit the nail on the head.  The red band and yellow band automatic hubs are geared the same (both underdrive).  The only difference is the braking system used in each.  Both are good hubs and have good braking power.  Just a design change by Bendix.  If you are concerned about correct year placement, red band (60-64) and yellow band (65-69+).  When looking for parts for rebuild, both are hit and miss, most parts are held on to by people that have the hubs.  I have seen some parts for both come up on Ebay lately.


----------

